# Want to set up a community tank! Tank mates?



## Firebelly girrl (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey! I just set up a 20 gallon long tank. After it cycles I plan on getting 4-6 cory cats(bottom dwellers). 
Then I would like to add a school or 2 of tetras. 
I really would like black tetras since they get a decent size compared to others. 
If I get 5 black tetras, what other fish do you think would go well in there? Keep in mind the 20 gallon long is nothing like the regular 20 gallon, it is very long so it has a big surface area and can hold more fish. 

If you have a combo that would be nice for a 20 gallon long let me know! Also if you have had any good experiences with a specific type that would be great too, I do not want any fish that gets very aggressive with other fish since I will be having more than one species. 
Just remember the 4-6 cories are a definite. 
THANKS!!!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Be careful with the black skirt tetras. Unfortunately, they can get nippy.:roll: You still can choose diamond tetras, black phantom tetras and red phantom tetras.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

I've got a 20 high running with 2 high finned black skirts, 5 Flame Tetras, 1 Female Bristlenosed Pleco, and 5 Albino Bronze Corys (and some Amano Shrimp) They all seem to get along pretty well. You could probly get another 2 or 3 black skirts in on top of that.


----------

